# Recent Lap Ladies! How are you doing?



## dancingdreamer

Hey there, just wondered how the ladies that had their laps done recently are getting on?

I know there are a couple of you that had them in the last few weeks. 

I hope you have all recovered well! Did you go back to work after a few days? Have you done any excercise yet? 

I have mine rescheduled for tomorrow and would love to hear how you're getting on. 

Thanks! Xx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Dancingdreamer, wanted to wish you all the best for tomorrow, I didnt have a lap - but recovery could take up to a couple of week, rather than days.

Please keep us posted as to how you get on hun 

Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## dancingdreamer

Thank you Sheila!


----------



## LPatt

hi dancing dreamer how r u feeling, im pretty much recovered now i would say it took me a full fortnight, hope u r ok.  do you know if they found anything xxx


----------



## dancingdreamer

Hey! LPatt, Thanks for coming back to me. Glad you've made a full recovery. 

I'm feeling ok, a bit sore and stiff. I realise now that I might need the full 2 weeks to recover. 

They found endo on my ovaries & uterus and lazered it. Both tubes were fine, the Dr was convinced my left one had a problem from my previous dye test but it was fine this time, so that was good. 

Xxx


----------



## FertileRoad

Hi Ladies
I am booked in for my lap next week anything I should be prepared for? were you in hospital overnight? and how did you cope with the pain from the gas that they pump into your body?


----------



## Sheilaweb

DD soo glad you're recovering - just keep putting your feet up and relax during your recuperation. 
Fertileroad - MINTS are great for helping get rid of trapped wind.... bless my lovely old Dad, he was tasked with getting me mints when I came to after surgery.  Dunno where he went, he wasn't gone long - but I had peppermint tea, polo's, extra strong mints, mint imperials, frys chocolate creme (mint of course), kendalmint cake, glacier mints, and chewing gum.  Yep - I think he did really well x 

Sheila


----------



## dancingdreamer

Thanks Sheila, I'm trying to rest & not do anything but I'm getting bored already! Will sit it out though 

Fertileroad - I wasn't kept over night, they usually let you go once you've had a pee. This was the worse bit for me. It took me hours till I could go. 

The trapped air was worse lying down the first two nights but like Sheila, I just had peppermint tea & the odd extra strong style mint. 

Hope it goes well for you. Do let me know if you have any more questions. 

Xxx


----------



## LPatt

hey dancing dreamer, how do u feel today. it took me the full 2 weeks to feel totally normal. the scars are pretty small as well arent they.  its brill that your tubes were fine as they seem to be the most vulnerable bit.  i was in m and s and i was telling the lady and she was like oooh be careful i had one of them and the next month i was pregnant.  so you never know, heres hoping xxx


----------



## dancingdreamer

Hey LPatt! I'm feeling much better every day thank you  I managed a little walk today. I wasn't sure if I should or not? Seems to be mixed views about when and how much to do but I felt fine & walked slowly and it felt good to be out of the house for an hour. 

I'm really pleased about my tubes and the Dr came and spoke to me after the op and said that I may have a window of strong fertility now so we should try again straight away. It's quite exciting to think we may have finally moved on a bit and could have a real chance to conceive in the next few months. 

If we were are not preg in 6 months they are going to put us forward for ivf. 

What is the next step for you now that your lap & dye was clear? 

Xxx


----------



## LPatt

so we are kind of at the same stage, we both found out our tubes are good.  our next step is to try and see if we get pregnant. how about you?  if we do, i have an incompetent cervix so will have to have a stitch so it will never be plain sailing xxx


----------



## dancingdreamer

Good luck with the trying! Yes, same here. We've been told to try again naturally for 6 months, if nothing happens then we will be put forward for ivf on NHS, one cycle. 

All the best!! 

Xxx


----------



## LPatt

all tyhe very best to you too DD keep me updated xxx


----------



## Xleannex

I recovered quiet quickly from my Lap, we went away for the weekend 2days after my op to the Lake District   I was walking up hills site seeing the works lol. They found nothing wrong in my op, flushed my tubes, everything was ok! I was kind of annoyed but happy if that makes sense?! I was hoping for them to find something so then I knew why I haven't fallen pregnant in the 7 years me and my fiancé have been trying. They just said your 25, you have plenty of time blah blah!! So a couple of days after my operation I was in my most fertile   I thought well lets give it ago, nothing too much tho as I was still recovering, I may of felt fine but my insides are still healing, a couple of weeks after my op I got this shooting pain in my lower abdomen?! Nothing painful just a weird sensation   Then I started spotting.. Then an hour later there was a spear of bright red blood, I must of came on my period 9 days early?? I thought well that's weird, must of been because of the op. well, it only lasted 2/3 days and it wasn't my normal heavy period type. Enough for a pad but not that heavy. Has this happened to anyone after there lap?? 
Leanne xx


----------



## FertileRoad

Hi I back home from having laparoscopy and hydrotubation. Both all clear cried when told the news as felt like oh why oh why can't I get pregnant. My stitches are sore plus the bruising around the wounds but other than that fine. My next step is to go back to my fertilty consultant to see what he says whic I know will be your age I am 43. I am not allowing that as I am healthy will get fitter so next 12 weeks should be a starting point. My next period is due next week so will see how that feels and looks. My problem was implantation so I would hope the lap helped . Would anyone do a scratch before treatment after having a lap?


----------



## dancingdreamer

Hey there xleanex & fertile road,  thanks for sharing your experiences! I'm sorry I can't help or advice you as I had a different experience. 

If you felt ok to go walking on the lakes 2 days later that's great! I could hardly stand straight for the first week but then I did have endo lazered from various places. 

Today is 2 wks since my lap and although I was signed off for 2 wks I went back to work yesterday. I still feel a bit stiff and sore and uncomfortable at night. 

I wish all of you ladies a good recovery & best of luck with your journey. 

Xxx


----------



## FertileRoad

Dancing queen thanks. Tonight my stitches are very sore the pain is about a 6 taken 2x 30/500 coco dismal and now off to bed hopefully pain goes tomorrow.


----------



## dancingdreamer

Fertile road, no worries. You need to rest, rest and rest again!
Everyone's different and I thought I'd be fine and back to normal in no time!  but I realised every time I felt pain, discomfort and fatigue i just had to lie down, chill, sleep etc.. Your body needs time to recover. 

All the best 
X


----------



## LPatt

hi guys it took me a good while to recover i would say the full 2 weeks.  everything has been fine. I had my 1st period which was 5 days and pretty normal which before i had the lap they werent.  been having some funny sensations the last few days my bottom scar feels sorer and have had a lot of aching in that area so no idea what the heck that is.  so nice to hear from everyone take care xxx


----------



## FertileRoad

Feeling dreadful I had 4 days of no bowel movement so thought I would take a laxative before bed oh well today has been awful passing anything. I burst my lower stitches due to the pressure. Pain today in stomach has been worse than after the operation. Has anyone else felt this?


----------



## LPatt

no nothing like that.  if u r constipated that is going to add to the pain and taking codeine will make constipation worse, have u tried lactulose.  a few girls at my hubbys work had had laps before me and said even if you feel good just do not over do it or you will pay for it the next day.  just keep an eye on your temp and if in doubt go see your gp just in case you have an infection.  hope u feel better soon.

as for periods haha can u believe mine was due the day of my lap and actually started literally 5 mins before i went in for the op.  after the op i had a tiny bleed hardly anything and then my period appeared 2 weeks later.  

so now i think i am going into my 1st 2ww after my lap so fingers crossed.  keep in touch guys xxx


----------



## dancingdreamer

Hey Fertileroad, I also didn't have a bowel movement for about 4 days. I felt awful. I didn't take anything for it and also didn't take my Painkillers. Just drank loads of green tea, peppermint tea & What I think finally got things moving was hot water with lemon. It felt so good when I finally did! 

My period came yesterday on the day it was due. It's been so painful. Not heavy as I never am but very draining. 

My stitches in my belly button didn't heal as well as the other two incisions. I gave it a couple of weeks but suspected it was infected so saw a Dr yesterday & was prescribed antibiotic cream. 

Make sure you are resting and looking after yourself. Even if you feel well you're prob not. I went for a walk for an hour about 4 days after and the next day I was so exhausted I could barely move. 

Take care. 
Xxx


----------



## FertileRoad

Feel a total mess today freezing cold, sore head just Feel like I have hit rock bottom, mood  swings wanting and am crying, annoyed with my DP for no reason, tired. Hope this goes away.


----------



## LPatt

i have had all sorts of funny sensations since the lap, i dont know if i had them before and just didnt notice so time will tell i guess. i am similar to you fertile road i just cant pick myself up.  i fly to florida on tuesday for a fortnight, you would think id be excited but honestly cant thonk of anything id rather do less.  hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## FertileRoad

LPat - florida - yippee be happy for your holiday.
My DP came away with a cracker we should go to Thailand before we settle down with family - my reply what between now and January -2015, if your not wanting to cycle in January say so as we are both getting own 44 and 56 next birthdays. Why cant you go to Thailand while pregnant and or when we have family. his reply we can cycle earlier if you want.
Men just don't understand - do they!


----------



## LPatt

haha no my hubby just doesnt get it either, he is a nightmare at times lol. i wish i could get excited i just dont feel ready hopefully it will do me good.
so do you have to go straight tio IVF or do you have to give it a go naturally and see what happens xxx ps thailand sounds amazing xxx


----------



## FertileRoad

LPlatt no we can't 'do it' naturally, waiting for January to cycle for ICSI we have 10 viles of DP sperm on ice. We don't have the pressure of trying which is a plus point I presum but also means we forget or can't be bothered to 'do it'.

Once on the plane you will relax with a g&t and enjoy being on holiday together. When are going to cycle?


----------



## LPatt

im a bit complicated, not quite sure whats its going to take to ttc.  to cut a long story short i was pregnant (ha ha not even planned can you believe) but then lost the baby but had retained products which led to septecemia, and also did damage to my lady bits, i had a hydrosalpinx and was in a lot of pain.  i had a lap on 1st sep to remove the tube and repair any other damage.  however when i woke up apparently it had self repaired (didnt think this was possible) i also had one adhesion which was sorted so apparently im ok now, however im not convinced it.  i also have one polycystic ovary.  so we have to try naturally until december when i have my appt in december.  if i do get pregnant i have an incompetent cervix so it will not be plain sailing.  so thats me so far xxx


----------



## jenb84

Hi ladies,

Ive jumped on this thread probably a bit late. I had a lap and dye with ovarian drilling 6days ago. Maybe i underrstimated the procedure but am  feeling rather down about my recovrry time.i suppose I thought I would be back to normal but am still struggling with moving about too much and lacking eneregy.  Despite feeling quite positive about how it went im really emotional. 

How's everyone else getting now?
X


----------



## dancingdreamer

Hey jen83, 
Hope you're feeling a bit better.

I was the same as you - I totally underestimated the recovery time. Once I was a few days in and realised I really was going to be off work for 2 weeks & not excising for about 2 months I felt really down. 

I managed to shake it of and I would say that once I started feeling physically better I did emotionally as well. You really need to give yourself time. 2 - 3 weeks seems to be the norm. 

Mine was about 6 wkd ago & I'm still not back to normal.

Just relax and rest and listen to your body.

Eat healthily and get lots of sleep. You'll be back on your feet before you know it.
Xxx


----------



## jenb84

Hi Dancing Dreamer,

Am having more up days than down days which is good thanks.  I had a week off work then went back last week (but its an office job and only 5 hours a day) which I think gave me a boost as it took my mind off everything.  Pretty knackered though!  Am feeling much better physically but still got a sore belly a bit.  I hope you get back to normal soon and are able to look forwards.  

I was feeling quite positive about it all until my friend told me she was pregnant - it was like a huge kick in teeth! I'm really happy for  her and I wouldn't wish what I'm going through on anyone else but i can't help but feel jealous that its happened so easily for her.  And then I feel guilty for feeling this!  What a vicious emotional circle!

xxx


----------



## dancingdreamer

Hey jenb84, 

So happy to hear you are having more better days, and you managed to go back to work. 

I can relate so much to you & the situation with your friend, I think most people on here can. It's horrible to feel happy & jealous at the same time but you're only human and emotions can't really be helped! Hope it doesn't get you down too much.

Thanks for the well wishes! I feel fine really, just like it's pulling a bit inside still. 

Sending you and all the other woman positive vibes too! 

Xxx


----------



## FertileRoad

Today I wished I had never had the operation, what I thought was extreme toothache and trapped nerve has resulted in me being sent to stroke unit as it looks like I have had a mini stroke. I was excited to think that I would be going through with ivf in Jan or February 2015. Now I am off to the stroke clinic next week. On positive note I will have had a great mot before I become a mum as nothing is getting in my way I will fight everything put in my road.


----------



## dancingdreamer

Oh my goodness fertileroad! What happened? Was it related to the lap?

Hope you're ok.

Sending you hugs xxx


----------



## FertileRoad

Dancing Queen thanks for the hug- I  don't think the laparoscopy has caused the stroke symptoms other than I have a very  inexperienced locum doctor. but to look on the positive I know have had a CT angiogram neck and head scan plus and ecg and a MRI to follow plus and ophthalmic test plus lots blood tests one was cholesterol which was 6.3 I use to be 3.5 so its creped up a fair bit not sure what health changes I can make as I eat healthy, no saturated fats, so I think its all in my genes my dad was young when he had heart attack and stoke. I keep saying once they know the results of all the tests I will be a healthy mummy to be one day.


----------



## jenb84

fertileRoad - I'm sorry to hear about your mini stroke. though I'm glad to hear you are getting lots of tests so you can progress with your journey to becoming a mum.


----------



## dancingdreamer

Hey fertileroad, so sorry to hear about your rough time. Sounds like you're on the right track with all of the tests. Hope they go well and you get some help with your cholesterol. 

Keep us updated. 

*hugs* !!  

DD xxxx


----------

